# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Активация лицензии для 1С Предприятие 8.2.13.219.

## Elena06091989

*НАБОР ЭМУЛЯТОРОВ И ПАТЧЕЙ для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux* *Скрытый текст*
СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

 - пароль на архив: "1", т.е. единица, без кавычек

Версии платформы *Portable* или *RePack* не требуют лечения. Взять их можно *ВОТ В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------

SvetiDem (19.11.2014)

----------


## yermakov_d

Не мучайтесь, просто пропатчите backend.dll патчером из вот этого архива...
лекарство

----------

Fedor74 (16.12.2011), grey027 (11.07.2012), pursemet (05.07.2012), АртёмСАМБО (06.10.2016)

----------


## Elena06091989

Спасибо Вам большое! Делаю все по инструкции, сперва 1с установила, потом из папки HASP_SRM_Runtime_setup установила, п о инструкции ... выбираю Vista x64 а в итоге пишут В указанном месте отсутствуют сведения об оборудовании:(

_Добавлено через 8 минут 18 секунд_
Ой, забыла написать, у меня XP

----------


## Businka

Вот вам отдельно патч и инструкция: Скачать upatch.rar с WebFile.RU

----------


## Elena06091989

Спасибо, большое за Вашу отзывчивость и помощь!

----------


## yermakov_d

> Спасибо Вам большое! Делаю все по инструкции, сперва 1с установила, потом из папки HASP_SRM_Runtime_setup установила, п о инструкции ... выбираю Vista x64 а в итоге пишут В указанном месте отсутствуют сведения об оборудовании:(
> 
> _Добавлено через 8 минут 18 секунд_
> Ой, забыла написать, у меня XP


Ну во первых, если ХР, то скорее всего не х64, а следовательно это не тот эмулятор. А во-вторых, лучше воспользоваться универсальным патчером. И раз и невсегда забыть э ХАСП-эмуляторах.

----------


## sensor_s

у меня есть ключ - лизензия
но на платформу 8.2.13.219 - не знаю уже что делать
ключ не получается ( крак тоже не пашет - загружает конфигу и сразу говорит что ошибка и приложение будет закрыто)

пол года назад ставил всё норм
а ща новая платформа (
что делать?
не ключ не кряк
или руки такие )

----------


## Хаос

> загружает конфигу и сразу говорит что ошибка и приложение будет закрыто


такое из-за каспера 11.0.1.400 бывает

----------


## Elena06091989

Посоветуйте пожалуйста, может какую-то другую версию программы 1 с скачать, чтобы она заработала, что-то у меня ничего не получается(((((

----------


## Хаос

Купите базовую версию за 3300 у франчей и не мучайтесь!

----------


## forzi

> Купите базовую версию за 3300 у франчей и не мучайтесь!


В магазине тоже самое за 2000

----------


## madant1

А вы  не думали что в магазине  она  2000 потому что там  платформа 8.1 и редакция 1.6 И

----------


## Хаос

> В магазине тоже самое за 2000


сопровождать и помогать при возникновении проблем тоже будет магазин?

----------


## Юлия Андреевна

Знакомая купила за 2 тысячи коробку почтой в одной хорошей организации, внутри была редакция 2.0 и свежий релиз, так же дали номер горячей линии и свои номера, чтобы звонили, если что. Могу дать контакты.

----------


## fbslim

> Не мучайтесь, просто пропатчите backend.dll патчером из вот этого архива...
> лекарство





> Вот вам отдельно патч и инструкция: Скачать upatch.rar с WebFile.RU


Файлы удалены. Перезалейте кто-нибудь, пожалуйста! :(

----------

pursemet (05.07.2012)

----------


## Agema

> Файлы удалены. Перезалейте кто-нибудь, пожалуйста! :(


http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D1...id=46510&lr=28
1,2 и 4 ссылки рабочие.

----------

DenzelGK (04.02.2012), Fileman (20.04.2013), pursemet (05.07.2012), SergeyZabor (16.08.2012), smartalex20 (04.06.2012)

----------


## Shiroщ

Дайте рабочию сылку на лекарство для 1с предприятия 8.2

----------


## sauce

.....

----------


## Vlad_12

http://u26660892.letitbit.net/downlo...patch.rar.html

----------

Blondinka (14.09.2013), Fileman (20.04.2013)

----------


## First_user

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, активировать программу 1 С Предприятие 8.2.18.088 .

----------


## Тимур +

помогите установил 1с предприятие 3.0.21.10 запрашивает ключ для лицензии, подкиньте пожалуйста ссылку а?

----------


## vinod

хрен все ...ничего нет .

----------


## vovik20131

Пожалуйста, могли бы вы перезагрузить  файлы. А то ссылки не работают.

----------


## Ukei

> ссылки не работают.


 - Добавил ссылки в шапку (первое сообщение на каждой странице темы).

----------


## dneprua

Помогите в моей проблеме: от старой 1С у меня осталась резервная копия. Установив на новую машину версию 8.2.13.219 попытался выгрузить копию, но пишет ошибку: "Неверный формат файла информационной базы. Ошибка формата потока". В  чем может быть проблема и как ее решить? Спасибо заранее за помощь.

----------


## Ukei

> В чем может быть проблема и как ее решить?


 - Для начала установить последнюю версию платформы 8.2. Ссылка на тему с дистрибутивами платформ есть в первом сообщении на этой странице.

----------


## tigrov

Люди добрые, скажите, где найти патч на 8,2
Что бы не вводить всякие мобильники и прочие? Яндекс диск или маил?

----------


## Ukei

> где найти патч на 8,2


 - Скачайте RePack - его патчить не придется в принципе. Найдете по ссылке у меня в подписи. Патчи там же.

----------


## talgar

Просит имя пользователя и пароль Технологическая платформа 8.3 Финальная Версия 8.3.5.1088 от 25.07.2014.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Просит имя пользователя и пароль Технологическая платформа 8.3 Финальная Версия 8.3.5.1088 от 25.07.2014.


Неясно, в какой момент просит имя пользователя и пароль.

----------


## talgar

> Неясно, в какой момент просит имя пользователя и пароль.


при доступе к информационной базе

---------- Post added at 14:54 ---------- Previous post was at 14:52 ----------

Если создаеш новую все нормально работает.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> при доступе к информационной базе


Какая конфигурация?
А что, раньше не просила?

----------


## talgar

> Какая конфигурация?
> А что, раньше не просила?


8.3 Финальная Версия 8.3.5.1088 от 25.07.2014.
раньше другая сборка была . Все нормально данные перенесу.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 8.3 Финальная Версия 8.3.5.1088 от 25.07.2014.
> раньше другая сборка была . Все нормально данные перенесу.


8.3 Финальная Версия 8.3.5.1088 от 25.07.2014 - это платформа.
А пользователя и пароль просит инф. база определенной конфигурации (Бухгалтерия, торговля, зарплата и т.д.)

----------


## talgar

> 8.3 Финальная Версия 8.3.5.1088 от 25.07.2014 - это платформа.
> А пользователя и пароль просит инф. база определенной конфигурации (Бухгалтерия, торговля, зарплата и т.д.)


Бухгалтерия и просит

----------


## Vlad_12

> Бухгалтерия и просит


 после каких действий запросила?

----------


## talgar

> после каких действий запросила?


сразу при входе хоть в конфигуратор хоть в 1с

----------


## Vlad_12

вроде по русски пишу...
не когда запрашивает, а после каких твоих действий стал запрашивать?

----------


## talgar

> вроде по русски пишу...
> не когда запрашивает, а после каких твоих действий стал запрашивать?


сразу после установки при попытке открыть действий быть не могло т.к дальше не пускает

----------


## Vlad_12

> сразу после установки при попытке открыть действий быть не могло т.к дальше не пускает


уже понятнее, а что за конфигурация? (если с форума, то дай ссылку), то откуда взял? спрашиваю потому, что при установке новой конфы (если только это не демо версия и уже не рабочая гдето то такого быть не должно

----------


## talgar

> уже понятнее, а что за конфигурация? (если с форума, то дай ссылку), то откуда взял? спрашиваю потому, что при установке новой конфы (если только это не демо версия и уже не рабочая гдето то такого быть не должно


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...C%D1%83!/page6
 8.2.19.130_Windows_RePack.zip
Размер: 120.81 Мб
Размещен: 2015-01-30 23:33:22
Доступен до: 2015-03-01 22:35:54
RePack Технологической платформы для Windows (установка, уже вылеченная, авторская сборка):

----------


## Vlad_12

сейчас загружу и посмотрю, при этом уже вижу что 8.2.19.130_Windows_RePack.zip - это платформа, она либо требует ключ, либо уже вылечена как пишет афтор, а логин и пароль просит твоя конфигурация, я именно про нее и спрашиваю, т.к. в платформе этой у меня сомнений нету. от Ukei еще не встречал тут косячных платформ

----------


## talgar

> сейчас загружу и посмотрю, при этом уже вижу что 8.2.19.130_Windows_RePack.zip - это платформа, она либо требует ключ, либо уже вылечена как пишет афтор, а логин и пароль просит твоя конфигурация, я именно про нее и спрашиваю, т.к. в платформе этой у меня сомнений нету. от Ukei еще не встречал тут косячных платформ


С платформой проблем нет все отлично.

----------


## Vlad_12

тоже увидел что с нею проблем нету, как и предпологал, это ваша конфа запрашивает

----------

